# PPB Portarlington, a paddler's paella.



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I had a second bash at the western side of Port Phillip Bay yesterday, checking out Portarlington about 30km south of Geelong. Launching from the pier dropped me into some deep (for PPB standards) reefy water pretty quickly, which I trolled through on my out around the shipping channel area. Some good patches to work, and a squid liked my Rapala down around 10m. A couple of small flatties joined in, and thanks to the Squidder bone free fillet technique (still in practice oin that one Jason) a feed was aboard. A bit further out a 40cm pinkie joined in after I gave it an uppercut. Her big bro gave me back however, and I lost a better fish early in a fight. With paella on my noodle I checked over the channel markers for mussels, but none of size. It didn't matter too much as back on the dry I trolled 4 bucks past the Mussel Man, and a kilo of shellfish had me with the ingredients for my first effort at a paddler's paella. Given the flat conditions I did better than expected at Portarlington, and will head back again. For anyone giving it a go, the far end of the pier carpark offered an easy launch. Why is it the far end of the carpark is the best spot nine outta ten times? :wink:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Rob, first class pic of the arrow. Another fine report too. Congrats on the fishing


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks Dave...the paella probably tasted better than it looked. I'm keen to make it my Portarlington special if I can


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXVERjMAAAxTgAASQAVUIDZk/qAgAFCgAGgZMginhU/UzaieonknlDJk2nqA/yTK/I7xR7AweIzZoRL5WzB8ZxUhn6moI5vzeKerrch+38JrGShlrfdXpIQfxdyRThQkHVERjMA=


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Fine report and photos Poddy.

You took us on a complete journey from reef to the table. Nice work re the alliteration, altogether alluring (a lure ring).


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Well done Poddy 

Regards Milt,


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

gotta love the fresh paella,

perhaps the only thing missing is a few prawns, mmmmm

well done mate


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Poddy, nice report and pics................so hungry right now!


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

great photos Poddy as usual


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Well done Poddy great session and feed   !!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great report and pics Poddy, gee that paella looks the goods :wink:

Good to hear you're using the boneless flathead method. You'll improve with practise, nothing I can really put my finger on but after a few tries you seem to pick up how it works best.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Love it


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

Great report Poddy, good to see you discovering the delights of the West. Fantastic photos.

Ian


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Great work Poddy. I was over there last month and noticed all the reefs too. Very fishy.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks yakker's. The paella looks a bit like I may have forgotten Quell tablets...but went down a treat. Those prawns would be a winner added in there Fishing Man, it's a work in progress so next time it's prawns as well. 

Occy camera is a Kodak DX 7590, and I run stuff through Picasa after it's on my computer. It doesn't take much extra effort and I kind of enjoy that side of things too. Low light levels make things a bit more difficult. 

Ian, that was my second paddle down that way after an effort around Clifton Springs recently aswell. Out of the two I preferred Portarlington as it's a bit like Mornington way with good reef and depth not far out. The mussels are worth the trip anyways, so maybe a big Mango day out could be on the cards. On top of that from what I've heard Corio Bay and the outer harbour are at their best about this time of year...PeterJ maybe able to add something about that. Geoff Wilson's book "Fishing Geelong and the Bellarine Peninsula" is giving me some hints on where to head


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Paella (pronounced IPA: [pa'eʎa]) is a rice dish, originally from Valencia (Spain) where it is eaten especially on Sundays and during the Falles. There are many variations of it with different ingredients.

The name paella is the word for "frying pan" in Valencian (from Latin patella). However, the dish has become so popular in Spain that the word paellera is now usually used for the pan and paella almost exclusively for the dish. In the Valencia area, nevertheless, the name paella is commonly used for both the pan and the dish.

Omg such yummeh! <drool>

Your definately the reporters reporter, very nice images and a great concept... those mussels look pretty nice man, easily worth $4 8)

Well done mate.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

nice pics and , again good work on the text poddy!

intereseting to see the squid you caught doesnt have the 2 long tentacles like the ones I catch here in sydney.

perhaps your one's just not very well endowed?  :roll:


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Bloody hell Poddy! Thats a great report. Excellent pics and the Paella looks awesome. My missus is Spanish so it is normal fare for us, probably having one tonight actually (yes, I've learnt how to cook it) although not home-caught unfortunately.
Keep it up!
Cheers,
Jake


----------

